# 2014

## V00D00People

.   2 . 
\   
 -  . 
, , ,  -   \ -  ... 
       "" (      ) -  . 
      , .      " ,  " -  ,  ,    .             ...  
,    ?

----------


## sysadmaniac

, ,  .  ,  .)        ..

----------


## Ihor

> .  * 2* . 
> \   
>  -  . 
> , , ,  -   \ -  ... 
>        "" (      ) -  . 
>       , .      " ,  " -  ,  ,    .             ...  
> ,    ?

  
         ,     -   
    ,      600-800    3-5

----------


## Victorious

*V00D00People*,      -  ,    ,    ,      ,   100   .
-   -  ,  ,     .
        . .     - - -   ,  . 
     -    ,  ,   ,    .       .  
    -   (10   ),    .     .    -  . 
 ,     --?   otpusk.com  turne.com.ua -  ,      200-300 .

----------


## V00D00People

*Victorious*,     ,         :)        ?   
\\.\  ,      ,   ,    .  
        2     ,         :)

----------


## Tail



----------

, ,     ,     ,   ,      ,     ,

----------


## Rumata

> 

   !     ...

----------


## Victorious

> *Victorious*,     ,         :)        ?

       ,  !  ,    .  1-2-,  ,    -  - .    .      - .  ,   ,    .
 .

----------


## 23q

?         .

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## V00D00People

.    ... 
  ---.    ,    -       .     -  ,     .     ,     ,  -        .  **:       
   , , ,     .        ,    . 
 ,  .    30-50,     .  ,   .  
    \ -28. 
    ,   .   
       -      (   3)       ,        (      ,     ).  
  ?       (!)

----------


## andy

*V00D00People*, *  !

----------


## RAMM

?       ,   ?..

----------

